# 2013 Grass Cuts



## GG3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Has anybody received clear direction on what HUD is paying for 2013 Grass? Are they continuing with the extension of ML 2008-31 or are they now going to enforce 2010-18 crap pricing?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

If you work for Safeguard they decided to make up their own guidelines this year.


----------



## GG3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Only rehab for Safeguard they tried going with $30 up to an acre and all I started laughing hysterically on the phone with the recruiter...she didn't find it that funny.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> If you work for Safeguard they decided to make up their own guidelines this year.






They've always been like that.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> They've always been like that.


We got HUD rates here last year.


----------



## GG3 (Mar 3, 2013)

SwiftRes said:


> We got HUD rates here last year.


Me too, 2008 was paid in 2012 which is a huge difference from what is about to go down... Are you saying you have received 2008 pricing for the upcoming 2013 seaon from a national in writing that would be huge!?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I meant they always play by their own rules.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Things are getting different. So I got hit with a bunch of extra grass cuts. Now I know everybody lowballing with 20.00 cuts.
I spoke to a landscaper I know and he charges 25.00 for a 50 x100 lot. So I told him that if he wanted extra work I would give him cuts. All he had to do was take photos. No uploading just drop the camera off on way home. I offered 25.00 like he us getting and 45.00 for up to 15k lot, also in his range
Go figure because he needed 8 photos he wanted and extra 15.00 per cut. WTF?


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

I haven't recieved any notice on price change. I know 5 Bros asked us to bid grass rates probably to have us contractors cut our own throats while clawing for work.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The brothers have done that for years. I went HUD less discount.

They gave me enough to make a $300 6 hr route.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have never bid less than HUD/discount. Many times you are simply bidding against yourself.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

HUD I believe is that same. If you are going HUD minus 20% I think that is pretty good. Its almost triple what SG pays.


----------

